# run ->eclipse ruft falsche Programme auf



## RoKStaR (28. Apr 2011)

Hi!

Ich habe durch eine Datensicherung (Copy-Paste des eclipse-ordners) wohl die Fähigkeit verloren, korrekte Programme zum laufen zu bringen. Damit meine ich, dass ein einfaches System.out.println(3); nicht mehr die 3 ausgibt, sondern mir eine ClassNotFoundException (wohl aus einen anderen Programm) ausspuckt.

Gibts ne Möglichkeit, ohne neuinstallation diese Geschichte zu lösen?  

lg RoKStaR


----------



## nrg (28. Apr 2011)

du gehst neben run auf den kleinen pfeil > run configurations und stellst da dein projekt und deine main ein, die ausgeführt werden soll und die wird dann auch ausgeführt .


----------



## RoKStaR (28. Apr 2011)

selber fehler :/


----------



## faetzminator (28. Apr 2011)

Wird deine Class oder die Class System o.ä. nicht gefunden? Ein Stacktrace wär von Vorteil.


----------



## RoKStaR (29. Apr 2011)

ich habe ein neues eclipse installiert, allerdings ohne erfolg. meine fehlermeldung sieht so aus:

java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: mainGespiegelterArray
Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: mainGespiegelterArray
	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(Unknown Source)
Exception in thread "main" 

selbst bei neu angelegten klassen kommt diesselbe meldung. in einem neu angelegten Projekt funktioniert der Code einwandfrei. weiß jemand weiter?

lg RoKStaR


----------



## bone2 (29. Apr 2011)

dann schau mal in die poperties der alten projekte und kontrollier die pfade, vergleich sie mit nem neuen projekt


----------

